# A Animal Crossing Minecraft Server!



## AC-Fun (Feb 14, 2012)

Have you ever wondered what it would be like re-enact Animal Crossing in minecraft? 
I have! 
Our wonderful team of admins have constructed a server from just their imagination and pure determination.
Just for you!
On Animal Crossing Wild Craft. You can own a house in a village and pay off your mortgage to earn the highest expansion!
The server is full of fun events which you will know from playing any Animal Crossing game!
In order to include PvP in this server we have made up certain events!
Including
- The bug-off
- The flea market
- The fishing tourney 
- Christmas/Halloween Etc.
- Manhunt
- Team Vs Team
- Capture the flag
Each event has a big prize!
Not only can you pay off your mortgage to get a bigger house, you can donate money towards your town in order to earn exclusive structures for your village.
Eg.
- Nooks shop upgrades
- Lighthouse
- Windmill
- Outdoor furniture
- Fountain
And due to the upcoming release of Animal Crossing 3DS all towns willl eventually undergo a couple of makeovers to relate more to the latest Animal Crossing game!

Pictures
We have plenty of pictures!




























































Enjoy!

Heres the IP Enjoy!
109.70.149.177:25865

*Signatures*




Heres the url:

```
[url=http://www.minecraftforum.net/topic/937739-animal-crossing-wild-craft-animal-crossing-server/][img]http://photoupload.org/uploads/13278815521.jpg[/img][/url]
```


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 15, 2012)

While this sounds like a really good amazing idea, I have watched videos of Minecraft on YouTube and there are enemies at night as I know that one of them is called a Creeper.
Animal Crossing definitely doesn't have any enemies that will attack the characters.


----------



## Fillfall (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks interesting.. Too bad that I don't have Minecraft, and that I don't want to spend real money or bells on stuff like this.


----------



## Keenan (Feb 15, 2012)

Looks awesome, but I don't play Minecraft.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Feb 15, 2012)

JasonBurrows said:


> While this sounds like a really good amazing idea, I have watched videos of Minecraft on YouTube and there are enemies at night as I know that one of them is called a Creeper.
> Animal Crossing definitely doesn't have any enemies that will attack the characters.


The server is probably on the peaceful setting which would keep out Creepers and the like. Or it could be creative, but I don't think you can do all that in creative.


----------



## Nami (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow, it sounds pretty darn fun. I don't play MineCraft either though xD it does look fun though just.. too lazy and cheap to play.


----------



## JasonBurrows (Feb 15, 2012)

Tom said:


> The server is probably on the peaceful setting which would keep out Creepers and the like. Or it could be creative, but I don't think you can do all that in creative.


Oh cool, I want to know whether this peaceful setting available for the main game?


----------



## AC-Fun (Feb 22, 2012)

If you leave the town, you have the choice to fight,
but In the towns, there are no mobs or enemies at all.


----------



## jebug29 (Feb 22, 2012)

That's flippin' awesome!!

Everyone is trying to tempt me to play Minecraft...


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Feb 22, 2012)

Never played Minecraft, never will.


----------



## AC-Fun (Feb 23, 2012)

Haha, alright.


----------



## Ryan (Mar 6, 2012)

Is it 24/7?


----------

